# New Bottle Filler



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen this new bottle filler. It is a bit expensive compared to the pumps Wade was selling. It is basically just a vacuum pump but I like the simple way they fill the bottles to get the exact bottle height every time just using the bung with two holes. Lower the overflow tube to the height you want the wine.

http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Flem (Aug 24, 2011)

That's pretty nice, but, like you said, a little expensive compared to the aspirator pumps. I wonder if you could use the two hole bung to do the same thing with the aspirator pump instead of the Buon Vino filler I use?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sure you could. That was what I was thinking.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 24, 2011)

Isn't that what smartdog winery did? IIRC he installed a "T" that as long as you had your thumb over the opening you had vacuum and you just released when it got to the right height. He had pics and a video I think.

How the heck to do find stuff like this....... :>


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Has anyone seen this new bottle filler. It is a bit expensive compared to the pumps Wade was selling. It is basically just a vacuum pump but I like the simple way they fill the bottles to get the exact bottle height every time just using the bung with two holes. Lower the overflow tube to the height you want the wine.
> 
> http://allinonewinepump.com/


Dan, I'd like to see more. I use a home made bottle filler that uses a 2 holed bung and a T on which I use my finger to control the height. I don't understand how the height of the overflow effects the height in the bottle. I wasn't able to see the video.

Thanks,
Rich L.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2011)

This is exactly what I have been selling basically with the exception of that bottling bung. Rich, by having the overflow tube hooked up like that once the bottle fills to a certain level the wine has no where to go but up that overflow tube once it hits it and then goes right into your overflow canister. I personally still like the other filler like I have so I can cork one bottle while the other is filling but it is a way cheaper way to go thats for sure and you dont have to deal with the problems some people have with the Boun Vino filler not shutting off. I still believe there Boun Vino units just need a little lube so they shut off easier but could be wrong. All I know is once I git mine set properly I had no problems with it not shutting off. Hopefully this unit has a good strong pump motor like the hospital grade units are I was selling.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2011)

I emailed him about this set up so hopefuly He'll get back to me and maybe advertise here.


----------

